# constipated when cutting?



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

anyone else get this problem? im currently eating around 1800 calories a day plenty of fibre and protein and i exercise for 60-90minutes every day

for the last 4 weeks i have been taking

senna

psyllium husk

fibregel

and an over the counter laxative

and yet if i go more than once a week it is a miracle. does anyone else suffer with this when dieting or have a suggestion? maybe something i havent tried?

any help appreciated!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I can't help, but putting an example of your daily diet might help others answer.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

drink more water. you need it to flush out all the fibre


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Yes I have pretty much the same problem. I did a cyclical ketogenic diet and I had problems going to toilet on low-carb days, despite eating plenty of fresh vegetables and taking psyllium (which admittedly did help a bit).

Once carb-load started, it was like opening a tap..

The only thing which helped me was psyllium husk, but even then it still was far from ideal.


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

2004mark said:


> I can't help, but putting an example of your daily diet might help others answer.


a typical day would be

6am- 30g oats, 10g psyllium husk, 30g whey, 1tbsp peanut butter

9am- 125g (1 tin) of tuna with 2tbsp light mayo

12pm - 200g chicken 1tbsp light mayo

3pm - 200g chicken or turkey , 100g either broccoli, green beans or cabbage

6pm - (PWO) 40g whey

7-8pm - 150g lean beef mince, 100g either broccoli, green beans or cabbage

9pm - 30g casein protein with 200ml milk & 1tbsp peanut butter

water intake- between 6-8L daily

my diet doesnt really vary much from day to day, is there something lacking from it that could cause it?


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

Bull Terrier said:


> Yes I have pretty much the same problem. I did a cyclical ketogenic diet and I had problems going to toilet on low-carb days, despite eating plenty of fresh vegetables and taking psyllium (which admittedly did help a bit).
> 
> Once carb-load started, it was like opening a tap..
> 
> The only thing which helped me was psyllium husk, but even then it still was far from ideal.


so what did you do in the end? i get tempted to just go back to normal eating instead of dieting becuase after a few days of not going the discomfort is terrible! but on the other hand i dont want to stop until my goals have been achieved


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

mccreesh said:


> so what did you do in the end? i get tempted to just go back to normal eating instead of dieting becuase after a few days of not going the discomfort is terrible! but on the other hand i dont want to stop until my goals have been achieved


I just sucked it up, however discomforting it may have been. I must say though that any diet which constipates you so badly can't be a good thing and shouldn't be contemplated long-term. Right now I follow more of a timed carb diet (whilst still being fairly low-carb) and I feel alot better without any such problems.


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

Bull Terrier said:


> I just sucked it up, however discomforting it may have been. I must say though that any diet which constipates you so badly can't be a good thing and shouldn't be contemplated long-term. Right now I follow more of a timed carb diet (whilst still being fairly low-carb) and I feel alot better without any such problems.


so you think its a carb issue rather than just a lower calorie diet that causes it?

what sort of carb and calorie intake do you go for when dieting now ?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

mccreesh said:


> so you think its a carb issue rather than just a lower calorie diet that causes it?
> 
> what sort of carb and calorie intake do you go for when dieting now ?


For me it most certainly wasn't just a question of fibre because I was eating tonnes of fibre from all of the fresh vegetables which I've always eaten. I believe that it was a question of following a very restrictive diet with such low calories and complex carbohydrates. Now that I occasionally eat proper cooked meals, more calories and carbs, I have no constipation issues.

To answer your question - I probably eat similar calories to you to be honest, although right now my diet is not exactly ideal due to massive work commitments. Carbs are probably somewhere around the 100-150g per day mark, depending on the day.


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

Bull Terrier said:


> For me it most certainly wasn't just a question of fibre because I was eating tonnes of fibre from all of the fresh vegetables which I've always eaten. I believe that it was a question of following a very restrictive diet with such low calories and complex carbohydrates. Now that I occasionally eat proper cooked meals, more calories and carbs, I have no constipation issues.
> 
> To answer your question - I probably eat similar calories to you to be honest, although right now my diet is not exactly ideal due to massive work commitments. Carbs are probably somewhere around the 100-150g per day mark, depending on the day.


yes i am the same im getting plenty of fibre from different sources yet no joy, my carbs however never exceed 50g daily except for one cheat day where i go up to around 250g. i may try upping this to see if i benefit from it but you would of though that the fibre would of done the trick!

thanks for the help!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Like I said though mate - if the diet is constipating you badly then you need to sort it out or else modify your diet. Chronic constipation isn't merely a discomfort but rather a medical condition which has to be treated in order to avoid potential health problems.

If psyllium husk doesn't work then modify your diet, or at the very least don't pursue the diet for a long period of time.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Psyllium husk, flax seed, broccoli, water.

Keep increasing those until it works. MFP recommends 35g of fiber but personally I need more like 50g

Laxatives should be a last resort


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Its a nice feeling when you do tho isnt it, just lost another lb!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't poo if I don't have All Bran, just saying.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

OJ is good, altho from the heading of cutting im guessing maybe keto diet?

I didnt poop on keto, then on refeed I dropped a huge weight overnight


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Are you taking any medicines/pain killers?


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

really struggling now, its been well over a week since i last went!

protein is 40-50g daily, loads of broccoli and other vegetables

6+ litres of water daily

20g psyllium husk

senna

prune juice

and still nothing. I cant actually train at the moment it is causing that much discomfort!

does anyone know of anything i can buy for fast relief other than normal over the counter laxatives?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

A week?

Go to the doctors mate. There's no shame in it.


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

L11 said:


> A week?
> 
> Go to the doctors mate. There's no shame in it.


yeah maybe even 8 or 9 days ...

ive been twice in the last two weeks and each time they have just put me on a different laxative instead of trying to find out the route of the problem which is quite frustrating seeing as the laxatives have next to know effect on me


----------

